# Grafikfehler



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (29. März 2006)

Hi zusammen,

hab da mal wieder ein kleines Problemchen! 
Und zwar folgendermaßen, ich habe hier einen Pc stehen, der macht lauter Grafikfehler. D.h., schon bei den Windows Startbildschirmen (Ladebildschirm, etc.) stellt er lauter schwarze Vierecke da. Ich habe zunächst auf einen Grafikkartenfehler getippt, leider habe ich keine zweite Karte zur Hand, um zu testen ob es daran liegt. Allerdings wird das Problem in Windows selber auch noch gravierender. Hier werden kleinere Grafikfehler bei den Symbolen und der Maus angezeigt, kleine feine Striche durch die Symbole. Dann nach einiger Zeit schaltet sich der Bildschirm mehrmals hintereinander auf Schwarz, also zeigt kein Bild an. Habe versucht ein Virenprogramm drüber laufen zu lassen, aber dabei hängte sich der Rechner dann leider ganz auf. Schwarzer Bildschirm -> Neustart.

Könnte das ein Grafikkartenproblem sein? Überhitzung? Etc.? Oder doch eher ein Virus?

Ach so, es sei noch erwähnt das der Rechner im Abgesicherten Modus absoult fehlerfrei läuft.

Es grüßt,
Msv P.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. März 2006)

Hi!

//Edit: Verlesen, sry. Du hast sicher ein Treiberproblem wenn sie im Abgesicherten Modus geht. 

MfG,
cosmo


----------



## baddaddie (30. März 2006)

Hi,

das musst nich unbedingt ein Treiberproblem sein. Es kann auch sein das der Ram auf der Karte nen Schuss hat. Hatte ich auch. Zig Treiberversionen ausprobiert. Nix.Die gleichen Grafikfehler wie bei Dir. Im abgesicherten Modus waren auch nie Probleme. 
Hast Du evtl. mal die Karte übertaktet? Auf Dauer kann das bei zu geringer Kühlung echt Probs machen.


----------

